# Photobucket App



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

If you are like me and use your phone to take tank/fish pics and then upload everything to photobucket so you can copy the <IMG> link into your threads then this app then you're going to like this app

You can upload the pics to your account without first transfering them onto your computer.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you forget to add the link?
Photobucket Mobile | Apps | iPhone


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

you're the link master my friend! lol


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I was just about to say that.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

might as well put the App links for the Android, Blackberry & windows phones too

Photobucket Mobile | Apps | Android
Photobucket Mobile | Apps | BlackBerry
Photobucket Mobile | Apps | Windows Phone


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also upload or take a pic straight to tapatalk also under open advanced options. 
Even faster

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275264,-122.835506


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the photobucket app, had it for a long time but I couldnt figure out how to get it onto here, then I found tapatalk and I gave up tryin... Well more like I tried once... Lol..


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

hey when i use photobucket it keeps saying "remote file is too large" on bcaquaria, manage attachment page. dose anyone have any ideas on how to fix or get picture to post?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

after you have uploaded your pictures to photobucket click on the "view album" button or the "albums" button at the top of the screen

You will now see your entire album in front of you. The easiest thing to do is simply move your mouse over a picture that you would like to put into your BCA post and you will see a small drop down menu appear, with some copy and paste codes available to you. The bottom code that appears is labeled 

Simply click the code, or click right on "IMG code" and it will automatically be copied to your clipboard (windows term for copy and paste temporary file).

Now you can go to BCA and begin typing your post... in this box that you are typing you can just right-click your mouse and select "PASTE"

you will now see a code similar to - IMG]http://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae146/monkeflow/d0d3bd41.jpg and when you post it you will see the image in full resolution


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

when i follow your instruction it says invald file. if i try to copy direct link it says file too large. is there a option on the iphone to make the pictures smaller size?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

invalid file? don't use the insert image function... just paste the code right where you are typing the message


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

That did it. Thanks alot for your help. I would of given up if I didnt have your help.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

no problem aswain! glad to help


----------

